# using vinyl on nylon bags



## kjembroidery (Aug 6, 2008)

Help! I have had no success in applying vinyl to nylon bags. I've tried gorrilla grip without success. Any suggestions as to the type of bags that work well? I've tried Augusta bags as well as the generic ones.

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You have to use a vinyl specifically for nylon. That said, we won't do nylon because nothing sticks to it. We have seen vinyl applications that were in use that looked terrible because all the decoration was falling off.


----------



## kjembroidery (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I found the adhesion was unpredictable. doesn't seem to be a consistent product to trust.


----------



## JZH4383 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

We have used ThermoFlex Xtra on nylon bags for years, and have never had any problems. We do quite a lot of business with schools in the area that get the nylon drawstring bags. 

Good luck!


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I did some with Thermo Flex and they turned out really nice. I also did heat transfers on some last summer and they turned out really nice too. All bags are made of different materials. 

I also have smaller platens to use so I didn't melt the draw strings or zippers...

I used viynl lettering on the nylon bags. I used the transfers on the denier polyester bags..

When I did each order, I did a sample bag to make sure it was going to work before I ordered 100 bags. 

I just ordered a custom platen for my press today. I plan to experiment with logos on work gloves.


----------



## kjembroidery (Aug 6, 2008)

Never used thermo flex extra before. Thanks for the lead!
Karen


----------



## kjembroidery (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you pre treat the bags? Heard to use rubbing alcohol....


----------



## JZH4383 (Jan 30, 2014)

kjembroidery said:


> Did you pre treat the bags? Heard to use rubbing alcohol....


I did not pre heat the bags, and I haven't used rubbing alcohol, so I'm not sure what that would do. Hope you have better luck with them in the future!


----------

